# big block of hash



## rusty (Oct 17, 2006)

how ya doin all,i was just wondering how you make a 9 bar {for example} of hash does it come off the hash plant or wat?im from ireland living in the us and i cant seem to find it anywhere i really miss that sweet sweet taste please some body help me


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 17, 2006)

Then again, _HERE'S_ a little more info.

-
-


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 17, 2006)

thanx man i really hope it works any idea where id get laxon plates?i think i can get hash plant seeds from sensi seeds is there a chance they may not be the right ones


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 17, 2006)

not to sure it doesnt say thanx for all your help anyways


----------



## naturalhi (Oct 19, 2006)

djsmokey said:
			
		

> thanx man i really hope it works any idea where id get laxon plates?i think i can get hash plant seeds from sensi seeds is there a chance they may not be the right ones



Hash plants? sensi seeds???????? sensi= virgin (no seeds); Hash= mixture (as in "Think I'll make hash out of all the leftyovers in the refridgerator") 

That site is OK if you're not interested in the medicinal portions of mj


----------

